# First swim of the year



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Stunning dog


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

What fun, beautiful girl you have there


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, what beautiful scenery.
How lucky are you to have such a great place to go. 

Hazel sure is a pretty girl, she looks great after her grooming.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Where are you in Virginia? That "swimming hole" is gorgeous! I used to live near a river in Virginia, but never even walked near it because so many people drowned there every year! The entrance to it from the road was plastered with notices and every summer, at least once, one would see an ambulance there.... I knew that that was one place neither my dog (I then had a Lab) nor my child was going to swim!

NewfieMom

PS-Your Golden _*is*_ beautiful!!!


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

We have been looking forward to our first swim also. I know that Jaxx would have no problem going in the cold water but being the adult I have to say a few more weeks
She must have had so much fun after the long winter


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for all the kind words. If only I could carry my nice camera on these adventures, but I'm always impressed with my iPhone pic quality.

NewfieMom - We live outside of Charlottesville, VA at the base of the Blue Ridge Mountains. This particular swimming hole is part of the Moorman's River at Sugar Hollow Park in the Shenandoah National Park. There are several awesome swimming holes like this, and you do have to cross the river in places, but the crossings are usually no more than a foot or two deep. I wonder if you're talking about Crabtree Falls area which is south of us? There are usually falls and drownings there yearly.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Jenagro said:


> NewfieMom - We live outside of Charlottesville, VA at the base of the Blue Ridge Mountains. This particular swimming hole is part of the Moorman's River at Sugar Hollow Park in the Shenandoah National Park. There are several awesome swimming holes like this, and you do have to cross the river in places, but the crossings are usually no more than a foot or two deep.* I wonder if you're talking about Crabtree Falls area which is south of us? There are usually falls and drownings there yearly.*


I did not live too far from Charlottesville when I lived in Virginia. However, the river I was referring to was actually the Potomac, as it ran through Virginia and Maryland in Great Falls National Park.

Here are two links about the river and its dangers. One could enter it from very close to where I lived. The Falls are beautiful, but the river is treacherous. Everyone who wanted to swim swam in a swimming pool!

NewfieMom

Links to websites about Great Falls National Park:

National Park Service...Great Falls Park (U.S. National Park Service)

"The Washington Post"...The perils at Great Falls - Washington Post


----------



## Hailey (Feb 26, 2015)

Beautiful dog! You two have a lot of fun together, don't you? I think I might have been to that watering hole--I did my undergrad at UVA.


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

NewfieMom said:


> However, the river I was referring to was actually the Potomac, as it ran through Virginia and Maryland in Great Falls National Park.
> 
> Here are two links about the river and its dangers. One could enter it from very close to where I lived. The Falls are beautiful, but the river is treacherous. Everyone who wanted to swim swam in a swimming pool!
> 
> ...


I used to live in DC and would hike and walk dogs at Great Falls a lot, and I totally agree - no swimming there for sure!!


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Hailey said:


> I think I might have been to that watering hole--I did my undergrad at UVA.


If you remember going west on Garth Road out of C-ville to the mountains, then you have probably been there! This hole has pretty easy access from the farthest parking area. Up in the other direction is Blue Hole, which is popular with the college kids! I'd give you a "Go Hoos!", except I went to Va Tech, so "Go Hokies!"


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Jenagro said:


> If you remember going west on Garth Road out of C-ville to the mountains, then you have probably been there! This hole has pretty easy access from the farthest parking area. Up in the other direction is Blue Hole, which is popular with the college kids! I'd give you a "Go Hoos!", except I went to Va Tech, so "Go Hokies!"


You gals are giving me a big dose of nostalgia! Not that I went to Virginia Tech or UVA. I moved to Virginia when I was married and already had a daughter in middle school. But our next door neighbors had a daughter at Virginia Tech while we were there. And a cousin had a son at William and Mary. And I had a friend who lived in Keswick (she had three dogs) whose husband was a professor at UVA. I used to visit her from time to time. I was also living there when the killings at Virginia Tech took place. _*That*_ was a blow to the whole community.

NewfieMom


----------



## Hailey (Feb 26, 2015)

Jenagro said:


> If you remember going west on Garth Road out of C-ville to the mountains, then you have probably been there! This hole has pretty easy access from the farthest parking area. Up in the other direction is Blue Hole, which is popular with the college kids! I'd give you a "Go Hoos!", except I went to Va Tech, so "Go Hokies!"


I'll forgive you for going to Tech...haha!  I went to high school in Fairfax (Robinson) and it seems about half the school went to UVA and the other half to Tech. Both are great schools. I think I've been to both your hole and Blue Hole. Beautiful places! I'm jealous I don't have something similar to take my golden boy, Bear, to.

NewfieMom, regarding the shooting at Tech...I graduated in 2006 from UVA and it seems Virginia as a whole hasn't gotten much good publicity over the last near decade. It's sad. I had such an amazing time while there.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Jenagro said:


> If you remember going west on Garth Road out of C-ville to the mountains, then you have probably been there! This hole has pretty easy access from the farthest parking area. Up in the other direction is Blue Hole, which is popular with the college kids! I'd give you a "Go Hoos!", except I went to Va Tech, so "Go Hokies!"


Haha, Jenagro, I like your response. I am a real Hoo (1978) so I understand your comments. I love the picture and I would love to take Bentley there for a swim if it were not so far away. The hole is awesome and just like your dog, Bentley got his first swim of 2015 in last weekend. Do you use any kind of flotation device on your dog? I don't, but Bentley just goes swimming in a deep river here in Roanoke and I go with him and keep him in close. Do you have any problems with recall?


----------

